# The Old Bull and Butcher



## Jodee1kenobi (Oct 10, 2014)

This was a chance find whilst driving to visit a friend (needless to say we were a little late!) Not very exciting, but still thought I'd share it 

Trashed is probably the best way to describe it! Like many empty pubs, not one window remained intact. Shame because it's in quite a nice spot.

I couldn't find much about the history of this pub, although at some stage it appears to have been an Indian restaurant, of which the owners decided to plaster over the external brickwork and paint brickwork back on!! Weird 





[/url]The Old Bull and Butcher-21 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr[/IMG]



The Old Bull and Butcher-18 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr

Don't fancy the specials today, do you?





[/url]The Old Bull and Butcher-17 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr[/IMG]





[/url]The Old Bull and Butcher-14 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr[/IMG]





[/url]The Old Bull and Butcher-15 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr[/IMG]





[/url]The Old Bull and Butcher-10 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr[/IMG]
Funnily enough the till was empty!





[/url]The Old Bull and Butcher-2 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr[/IMG]





[/url]The Old Bull and Butcher-6 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr[/IMG]


If you'd like to see the rest of the pictures feel free to browse here


----------



## ironsky (Oct 10, 2014)

I bet this was a nice local pub at one time in ten years time I can see pubs been nothing more than a memory. As someone who photos pubs in my area its heartbreaking to see them close many dating back hundreds of years of trading but now falling like fly's. Thanks for the report.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 11, 2014)

Shame looks like it was a great place once!Thanks for showing.


----------



## borntobemild (Oct 12, 2014)

I pass the place regularly. It's sad to see how it has deteriorated. Used to do food, have a big conservatory and a field for the kids to run about in. Sadly, when new 'neighbours' moved in over the road, people stopped going there. Mainly problems with cars being stolen or broken into.

It was bought and sold on many occasions - and ended up as a restaurant/takeaway. They're the ones who put up the crappy mock brick cIadding on the side. Reckon it's been derelict for about five years now and should probably be pulled down tbh.

Never been tempted to explore.


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (Oct 12, 2014)

borntobemild said:


> I pass the place regularly. It's sad to see how it has deteriorated. Used to do food, have a big conservatory and a field for the kids to run about in. Sadly, when new 'neighbours' moved in over the road, people stopped going there. Mainly problems with cars being stolen or broken into.
> 
> It was bought and sold on many occasions - and ended up as a restaurant/takeaway. They're the ones who put up the crappy mock brick cIadding on the side. Reckon it's been derelict for about five years now and should probably be pulled down tbh.
> 
> Never been tempted to explore.


 

Hubby and I noticed the 'new neighbours'. Even had the pleasure of their company twice whilst having a mooch, asking how much it was selling for!! Told them we didn't know and we were just here to take pictures, they looked at us a like we aliens then politely left us to it. The play equipment is still there surprisingly, but then again it is wooden and of no scrap value!


----------

